# Upgrade Advice



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm ready to replace my subwoofer or maybe just add a second sub. I have a 10x11x8 room with no openings. I'm looking for a sub to replace or run along side an stf-2 in a system for 50% home theater 50% music. I love the stf-2 for music but it lacks the output and low end response I would like for movies. I'd like a sub that plays down to ~15hz with some authority. 

I am looking at the Rythmik DS15 sealed kit and the svs 16-46pci. I know the DS15 is superior in extension and SQ to my sub but I'm not sure about the output. I know the 16-46 has far greater extension but I'm not sure about the SQ or the output. 

I would appreciate any advice or opinions about a possible sub choice. I would also be open to any other suggestions in the $600 - $800 range.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

An STF2 in that small of a room and it isn't enough? You may want to hold off a bit as Hsu has a ~10hz sub coming out soon. 

FWIW, I have the PB12-NSD and it has both great output and goes pretty deep, If I remember from the specs, 18hz.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! For the most part the stf-2 is great but it lacks extension and it bottoms out on low bass content. I'm only looking for more output below 23hz where my curve begins to drop rapidly. From 23-20hz my curve drops 8-10db. That is with the correction file loaded. 

I was checking out the pb12 earlier and it looks like a great sub. I was leaning toward the cylinder because I don't have space constraints and I thought it had a distinct advantage in output and extension for only $50 more.


----------

